# TivoHD: Sound effects too loud



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

Even in the "low" setting, the beeps are too loud, so I had to turn them off.

Not that I miss them all that much.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmm, at low it took me awhile to get used to the soft sound.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

I think this may depend on how we have it connected to our receivers. I'm using the optical out and its on low and is louder than my S2DT when it's on the medium setting. I believe the component out as well as HDMI out may sound differently


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

I had them on low for a day, and then turned them off. I don't miss them at all.


----------

